# Chunking for YFT



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

If all goes well, I will be at the rigs chunking for YFT this next week. That got me thinking about chunking as a blog topic so I put that up as my latest topic. Now those ho do better at it than me can give me their hot tips on how to make it work even better. http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good read. Thanks for taking the time to write these up!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. It's fun. Hope people enjoy.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Appreciate your time, only thing I could add is soy and wasabi :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

One of the readers asked me to change up color scheme as they were having trouble reading. Let me know if how I adjusted is better or not.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

That was very interesting I actually learned something PLEASE keep it up


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Will do. Have had lots of readers for this one so I guess I hit a topic that interested people.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> If all goes well, I will be at the rigs chunking for YFT this next week. That got me thinking about chunking as a blog topic so I put that up as my latest topic. Now those ho do better at it than me can give me their hot tips on how to make it work even better. http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/


Well? How was the trip?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Your blog is now bookmarked.
One note on colors, the yellow menu items are really hard to see (to the left).
It's also the same color as a highlighted (rolled over) hyperlink.
A dark green or dark blue would work better, or white even.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks HJ, I think I have that fixed. Happend when I adjusted background at request of another reader. Hopefully more readable all around now.

Donaken, trip report tonight. Drafting now. It was an adventure for sure.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, the summary report is up in the BWReports forum, but I also put the full story of our adventures up on my blog. We did put our chunking techniques in play and they worked!


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

That flag was the point of beginning of a long liner line.
I have seen them twice now. Probably a ship on the horizon watching you watch his flag haha!


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

We were out there with you and I think we heard you on the VHF when you rolled up.
Something about the Fishing Forum and the bite was tough.

I agree, it was tougher than usual.

You must have some great range on that rig. We left Destin and headed for the Patronis, Ram, Marlin but, I wish we had enough fuel to keep on going.

I have a range of about 300 miles give or take so we have to stay focused and get out and back in.

Good report!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Official range is over 600 statutory miles but I think the most we have done on a single trip is a bit over 400 (though I don't usually total the miles). and fuel gets uncomfortably low. When you load all the gear, fuel, water ice etc... It's a lot of weight.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good read learned the exact same way in Venice but reading sure refreshes everything I learned .


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

*chunking*

has anyone had luck chunking in open water? we see them a lot but very seldom do any good with them. have not tried to chunk.


----------

